# Staying Hydrated



## antonherbst (16/10/17)

Greetings Vapers

I have had this absolute fear lately that i am not drinking enough water. I have learnt that vaping can cause dehydration, and i have seen this before so i do not want to experience it. SO i decide to go past the doctor last week and he said everything is fine and well and that i might be drinking to much water. So he recommended that i consume anything between 2L and 3L per day. I used to drink about 5L per day. 

So my question is 2 fold

1. How do you stay hydrated? Coffee x 20 cups per day, normal water or soft drinks.

2. How much do you consume of this fluid per day?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/10/17)

Normal water and coffee, plus a diet soda now and then. You can make yourself sick drinking too much water. Just drink normally unless you are vaping an inordinate amount, then I would adjust my vaping style to cut back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (16/10/17)

Interesting topic

2 - 3 coffees
3 - 5 glasses of water
2 - 3 fruit (bananas & apples)

Soft drinks are usually reserved for liquor, wich isnt often

Im not saying water isn't important, But we extract a considerable amount of water from our daily food as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (16/10/17)

2-3 cups of coffee
2 litres of water a day vaping makes me thirsty.

If I am not mistaken the general consensus is that you need to drink at least 2 litres of water a day. But I heard somewhere that this is actually incorrect and that you need to calculate the amount of water you need according to your bodyweight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/10/17)

as long as your urine is clear your drinking enough

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb (16/10/17)

Drinking too much water can be lethal. My understanding is that your kidneys can process approximately 500ml to 1000ml per hour. My simplistic understanding is that anything more gets temporarily absorbed by the cells in your body. Too much and the cells can burst. There has been at least one documented case of a woman in a "hold in your wee for a Wii" competition that died for this very reason. 

Throughout the day, you should be drinking 2 to 5 liters per day as a rough guide. If you are gyming or otherwise engaged in prolonged physical activity such as running, etc you should top up in small sips spread out over the duration. If your body says you are thirsty, have a few sips until it passes. You should never force yourself to drink if you are not thirsty. 

I also used to work under the assumption that drinking coffee or other heavily caffeine rich drinks would dehydrate you, but have since seen stuff saying it doesn't matter. 

A big contributer to your bodies ability to process water is your salt intake. Your body uses salts to control how much water it retains. Drastically changing your salt intake can thus dehydrate or over hydrate you rapidly. As someone that relies on a lithium salt to manage my mood stability, this is a critical thing to keep in mind as the body doesn't care what salt it uses, and if I drink too much water or eat a very salty meal it can actually either flush out the salts needed for mood stability or cause an increase in the salt levels, potentially reaching toxic levels. 

To answer the question you posed, I will drink when I'm thirsty, whatever is most convenient or whatever I'm lus for. Usually coffee, coke, water or the occasional slug of milk (out of the jug of course, it tastes better that way) 

I reckon I probably average about 3l of fluids a day. 



Kalashnikov said:


> as long as your urine is clear your drinking enough



Yip, if it ain't clear, urine trouble. It means there is a backup of impurities waiting to be flushed.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (16/10/17)

craigb said:


> Drinking too much water can be lethal. My understanding is that your kidneys can process approximately 500ml to 1000ml per hour. My simplistic understanding is that anything more gets temporarily absorbed by the cells in your body. Too much and the cells can burst. There has been at least one documented case of a woman in a "hold in your wee for a Wii" competition that died for this very reason.
> 
> Throughout the day, you should be drinking 2 to 5 liters per day as a rough guide. If you are gyming or otherwise engaged in prolonged physical activity such as running, etc you should top up in small sips spread out over the duration. If your body says you are thirsty, have a few sips until it passes. You should never force yourself to drink if you are not thirsty.
> 
> ...



Oh @Silver i need to select more than 2 ratings for this post.

Informative explanation and i like the approch to the explination and the milk bit at the made me laugh as i know we as men are guilty of this always.

Thanks for this info @craigb
A true winner post

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (16/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> the milk bit at the made me laugh as i know we as men are guilty of this always.


For what it's worth, my 14yo daughter has picked up the habit too. Mrs @craigb just utters distraught sighs of exasperation these days

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/10/17)

It's actually a fallacy that your urine must be clear, normal healthy urine has a yellow pigment to it, if it's completely colourless/clear you are bordering too much water/fluid.

And yes saying every single person needs 2 L a day is rubbish, as said above we all weigh differently/have different levels of activity etc.

*edit: As with all things in life, *moderation* is key.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (16/10/17)

I think what Feliks is saying is that your urine should be the same colour as One Milk To Rule Them All. If you don't DIY and don't know what colour that is, well, it sucks to be you.

I drink four cups of coffee a day and have a glass of red wine with dinner. For the rest, I drink Oros with water. This makes my urine the same colour as One Milk To Rule Them All. Although vaping One Milk To Rule Them All might be a factor too. I don't aim for any specific intake volume per day. I drink when I'm thirsty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## jm10 (16/10/17)

Im stuck in my routine,

2 cups coffee(cut down from 5)
2lt water over the course of a day
A glass of coke every day
1 beers and a double whiskey on Friday

I feel im getting the right intake on Fridays


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (16/10/17)

jm10 said:


> Im stuck in my routine,
> 
> 2 cups coffee(cut down from 5)
> 2lt water over the course of a day
> ...



So far this seems like the best method of hydration. I like the friday routine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (16/10/17)

jm10 said:


> Im stuck in my routine,
> 
> 2 cups coffee(cut down from 5)
> 2lt water over the course of a day
> ...



So far this seems like the best method of hydration. I like the friday routine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/10/17)

My daily consumption is:
5 cups of coffee
2 small glasses of water
Sips of water since I started vaping, as my mouth always feels dry.

Too much coffee and too little water. Thanks for starting this thread @antonherbst - it's made me take stock of myself. Time for a change, methinks!

I think @Feliks Karp is correct about the colour of urine. I speak under correction, but clear urine (i.e. colourless - looks like water) means that you're drinking too much water and very dark - almost brown - urine means that you're seriously dehydrated. Urine should be yellow. And if it's yellow, let it mellow. 

Coffee and tea do dehydrate. Ever noticed that you need to wee more after drinking coffee, than after drinking water?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (16/10/17)

Does coffee and alcohol not both dehydrate you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/10/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Does coffee and alcohol not both dehydrate you?


@CMMACKEM Yes they do. So when I have an Irish Coffee at 10a.m. (a great time for Irish Coffee) it's a double whammy!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (16/10/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Does coffee and alcohol not both dehydrate you?



I think so, but coffee makes me sane and try a good whiskey(like lagavulin) and a vape, ahhh heaven!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (16/10/17)

Caffeine is a diuretic, i.e. it increases urine production. Some say that it shouldn't be counted as liquid intake as it dehydrates, others that it doesn't dehydrate much. All I know is that he's called the Stig.

Alcohol does dehydrate afaik, as does salt water. So if you're stuck on a cruise liner in the Med for three weeks with only beer, coffee and the sea to drink - and then you vape on top of that - you will be biltong by the time you return. I sure hope that doesn't happen to anybody from this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/17)

RichJB said:


> Caffeine is a diuretic, i.e. it increases urine production. Some say that it shouldn't be counted as liquid intake as it dehydrates, others that it doesn't dehydrate much. All I know is that he's called the Stig.
> 
> Alcohol does dehydrate afaik, as does salt water. So if you're stuck on a cruise liner in the Med for three weeks with only beer, coffee and the sea to drink - and then you vape on top of that - you will be biltong by the time you return. I sure hope that doesn't happen to anybody from this forum.



If I was on my own I would end up as biltong... but my wife is with me and she will force me to drink water as well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

